# 40cm Cube



## Harry H (24 Feb 2019)

I have been collecting bits for the last couple of months, with the intention of rescaping my 40 cube betta tank. I had a mock tank setup, tried different layouts and this weekend i had some time to put it together. I think I went a bit OTT with Rio Xingu, but hey, I can always take out some more. I will keep it like this for a while before flooding and see how it grows on me.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Feb 2019)

What do you want to plant @Harry H ?


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Feb 2019)

If he's a long fin Betta, I'd be careful with sharp branches


----------



## Harry H (25 Feb 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> What do you want to plant @Harry H ?



I am planning to have Epiphytes, anubias, buces, and some trident fern on the wood, crypts around the wood and towards the back corners, Crypt crispatula back corner, and pinnatifida on some branches.

Actually it has been a bit disappointing after visiting 4 LFS within 20 mile radius, not even one single buce! I did put a wanted ad in here, but not keeping my hopes up, there are some on ebay, but feels like gamble.


----------



## Harry H (25 Feb 2019)

Aqua360 said:


> If he's a long fin Betta, I'd be careful with sharp branches



He is a plakat, I think he should be fine, but thanks for the heads up


----------



## crlowe84 (25 Feb 2019)

Harry H said:


> I am planning to have Epiphytes, anubias, buces, and some trident fern on the wood, crypts around the wood and towards the back corners, Crypt crispatula back corner, and pinnatifida on some branches.
> 
> Actually it has been a bit disappointing after visiting 4 LFS within 20 mile radius, not even one single buce! I did put a wanted ad in here, but not keeping my hopes up, there are some on ebay, but feels like gamble.


I've had some excellent Buce's from Aquarium Gardens. Bought online but the quality Dave sells, all of them came through as excellent specimens. 

Would definitely recommend them.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (26 Feb 2019)

Looking good. Is that a Kessil?


----------



## Harry H (26 Feb 2019)

rebel said:


> Looking good. Is that a Kessil?


No, it is Asta 20 Led. 

LED Aquarium Lighting Asta 20 Nano Dimmable Planted Tank Lights 6500K Gooseneck for Plant Freshwater Aquarium Fish Tank Refugium (Freshwater) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075D9N56X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_.OsDCbE1Z5NED


----------



## Harry H (1 Mar 2019)

Filled the tank with water to get things started, mainly for soaking the wood. Put in a little internal filter, it's sponge was sitting in my canister in the other tank, even it's temporary, it should get the cycling process started. I have some plants in order, and managed to get 4 pots of red buce tropical. Got 3 pots of anubia, vallisneria on order, hoping to put them all together sometime soon.


----------



## Harry H (10 Mar 2019)

Planted today, Still not sure about the sand, hoping to start a journal soon.


----------



## Keith GH (11 Mar 2019)

Harry

A very interesting corner aquascape well presented.  I would like to see a few mixed low plants scattered in and around the rocks in front of your Aquascape.

The small rocks scattered around your larger rocks might  look far better if they were similar to your main rocks it would also give it a far more natural appeal.

Keith


----------

